# Purine Goat Chow VS Blue Seal Caprine Challenger



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

If you have fed any on these and would love to feed what you thought that would be great. My feed store is now selling purina and wanted to see what you thought was better and why. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Purina seems to be overpriced for the quality. It's ok but not the best. I would go w the blue seal.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I agree with ogfabby.

the only plus the chow has (in my limited experience) is that it's all in one pellet and my goats like to pick and choose, though they will eventually eat all the pieces. I like Blue Seal for many feeds and their price is good. Blue Seal also has a pellet similar to the Purina Chow that is cheaper than the chow.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like Purina feeds. I have fed Blue Seal feeds to all my animals since the late 60's. I swear by Blue Seal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Agreed!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Blue Seal may be fabulous. I've never fed it. But Purina Noble Goat Grower with Rumensin is good feed. It's all pellet so they can't sort it. It might take awhile for them to get used to it if they've been on a textured feed. It's cheaper than the Purina "Goat Chow". If your feed store can get one, they can probably get the other.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never fed Blue Seal, so I can't comment on their feed, but I agree with most of the others - Purina is way overpriced.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I talked with the Poulin nutritionist and I'm considering switching to their feed. I didn't like purina or blue seal and the TSC Dumor isn't too much better


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The Dumor is supposed to be made for TSC by Purina. Thats what a store employee told me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> The Dumor is supposed to be made for TSC by Purina. Thats what a store employee told me.


^ that's what I have heard... I feed my bucks Dumor as the breeder and I talked about it.. She said when she fed the BS meat goat (what I was going to feed my boys) she had to supplement with Bo-Se and Copper more often then she does now on the Dumor goat pellet.. So with her high recommendation of it I am feeding it to my boys..


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

We feed poulin meat grower to our kids


----------

